#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Махатеро Анандамайтрея "Первоначальное учение Будды. Путь медитации"

## Поляков

Вышла новая книга Махатеро Анандамайтрея "Первоначальное учение Будды. Путь медитации".

М.: Ганга, 2010
60 x 90 1/16, 1000 экз., 210 стр., твердый переплет
Перевод с английского: К. В. Мазаник, С. В. Сычевская, А. С. Кузнецова

Достопочтенный Балангода Анандамайтрейя (1896-1998 гг.) — один из самых известных буддийских учителей XX века, снискавший славу не только наставника и ученого, знатока канонических писаний, но и славу великого практика, в совершенстве реализовавшего все ступени буддийской медитации.

В книгу вошли лекции и статьи, освещающие первоначальное учение Будды Сакьямуни (санскр. Шакьямуни), практические советы по овладению буддийской медитацией, правильному построению семейной жизни, разъяснение глубоких и сложных аспектов Дхаммы.

Для широкого круга читателей, исследователей буддизма и практикующих буддистов всех направлений.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/1397

----------

AlekseyE (14.08.2010), Ostrbor (15.08.2010), Аминадав (14.08.2010), Бо (14.08.2010), Иван Петров (14.08.2010), Кир Лугин (14.08.2010), Сау (07.12.2010), Юань Дин (14.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Надо брать.

----------


## Юань Дин

Открыл для себя интересный интернет-магазин.

----------


## Кир Лугин

Одну главу для ознакомления можно посмотреть тут
http://www.dharma-tour.ru/library/

----------

Юань Дин (14.08.2010)

----------

